# Sailing north from S.F. Bay to Portland, OR?



## pdxsailor (Mar 18, 2007)

I just read a similar thread on here, but still wanted to ask a few questions as my situation would be slightly different.

Could someone tell me very approximately how long it would take to sail north from SF Bay to Astoria, OR? What is the best time to do this? or what is the better time to do this? I know that generally speaking summer (July) through September seems to be what I remember folks talking about around here. 

Thanks!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

My experiencealong the coastline is in the fall, but I motored mostly. How long depends on fuel, wind, and your ability to keep going........*i2f*


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have not done this myself, but what I am told by the locals is that the wind is almost always blowing against you, so it is generally motoring most of the way, frequently against heavy waves, i.e. bumpy and slow. Dunno about the time of year - in the Bay it is 25knots+ during summer, 5 winter...but offshore??


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

PDX,

Try this:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...iling-our-41-morgan-oi-san-diego-seattle.html

Dabnis


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*two weeks*

Count on two weeks and plan for three. Count on long hours of beating into the wind (not much fun after a couple of days). Count on breaking something that if you can't fix at sea you may be in real trouble. If you plan to come into shore regularily, count on even more discomfort while sailing. And finally, you can probably count on seeing whales and perhaps even getting up close and personal with one as the late summer is when they are migrating to Hawaii from Alaska via the West Coast. (I hit one August 2008 and polished off all of the fresh bottom paint on the leading edge of my keel.) 

OR, count on spending some money, driving up I-5, and letting others do the transporting. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Not all of the advice given is correct. Most folks think sailing way off the coast going up is the way to do it. From someone who's actually done it, more than once, you would do well to read this material:

Cruising the Northwest Coast - A book by George Benson

You can read his logs (narratives) right on the website. I have the book, but it is more descriptions of harbors and chart references. The narratives are much better.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you aware that you have to carry survival suits in those waters?


----------



## pdxsailor (Mar 18, 2007)

*imagine2frolic*- My experiencealong the coastline is in the fall, but I motored mostly. How long depends on fuel, wind, and your ability to keep going

I figured on a lot of motoring. Hopefully I wouldn't have to refuel. My ability to keep going... Perseverance is one of my better attributes.

*paul323*- I have not done this myself, but what I am told by the locals is that the wind is almost always blowing against you, so it is generally motoring most of the way, frequently against heavy waves, i.e. bumpy and slow. Dunno about the time of year - in the Bay it is 25knots+ during summer, 5 winter...but offshore??

Yep, wind in the nose. Figured as much and confirmed by a friend who has done this route from north to south. 25knots in the bay is a little disconcerting. Hopefully it would be better offshore. Anyone know about this?

*dabnis*- PDX, Try this: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/genera...o-seattle.html

Read it all the way through and subscribed to the thread. Thanks.

*DwayneSpeer*- Count on two weeks and plan for three. Count on long hours of beating into the wind (not much fun after a couple of days). Count on breaking something that if you can't fix at sea you may be in real trouble. If you plan to come into shore regularily, count on even more discomfort while sailing. And finally, you can probably count on seeing whales and perhaps even getting up close and personal with one as the late summer is when they are migrating to Hawaii from Alaska via the West Coast. (I hit one August 2008 and polished off all of the fresh bottom paint on the leading edge of my keel.) OR, count on spending some money, driving up I-5, and letting others do the transporting. Good luck.

I was counting on at least two weeks. As far as fixing things....I would do my best to minimize potential problems, but considering we're talking about a boat I assume something might go wrong no matter what I do. Like I said, I'd do my best to minimize problems and hope for the best. Transporting is too expensive for my wallet, at least my truck. I am thinking about the hiring a skipper idea. Any suggestions?

*Stu Jackson*- Not all of the advice given is correct. Most folks think sailing way off the coast going up is the way to do it. From someone who's actually done it, more than once, you would do well to read this material: Cruising the Northwest Coast - A book by George Benson. You can read his logs (narratives) right on the website. I have the book, but it is more descriptions of harbors and chart references. The narratives are much better.

I looked at the website, but it didn't seem that I could read the narratives. I'll take a look again after I post this message. *Update- just looked at the website and I can't seem to locate the narratives you mentioned. Where are they located on the website?*

*MarkSF*- Are you aware that you have to carry survival suits in those waters?

Yep, I am aware that a survival suit would be in my best interest. I know of folks who have done it without, but I am a bit of a safety geek so I would try to get one for myself.

Thanks everyone for your advice, tips, and references. I'm not sure what is going to happen as I am in the very early stages of this thing. If and when anything changes I'll update this thread about it.

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." -Mark Twain


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

pdxsailor said:


> I looked at the website, but it didn't seem that I could read the narratives. I'll take a look again after I post this message. *Update- just looked at the website and I can't seem to locate the narratives you mentioned. Where are they located on the website?*


pdx, right side, near the bottom of the home page (you have to check a box to agree to abide by the author's copyright in order to read the narratives).


----------



## pdxsailor (Mar 18, 2007)

Izzy1414 said:


> pdx, right side, near the bottom of the home page (you have to check a box to agree to abide by the author's copyright in order to read the narratives).


Hey thanks! Not sure how I missed that though? Have begun the reading already!


----------

